# ســـــــــــــــامــحــــــــنــــــــــــى



## خاطى ونادم (13 مايو 2010)

تعبانة من غيرك
متضايقة وبضايق كل اللى حواليا
شغالة بخسر فى كل الناس لحد مابقيت وحدى فى الدنيا
ساعدنى امانة يا رب تقبلنى انا عارفة انى زعلتك كتييييييييييير وضايقتك بتصرفاتى بس امانة عليك لاجل خاطر الدم تقبلنى وتغفرلى انا تعبت يا رب 
نفسى احس بفرح حقيقى وراحة بس مش لاقية الفرح والراحة دى فى اى حد غيرك
انا محتاجالك
هتسيبنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا بقولك انا تعبانة بعيد عنك
انت بتقول ارجعوا الي ارجع اليكم طيب انا مش قادرة ارجع ليك ارجعلى انت ضمنى ليك احضنى ما تسبنيش اتوه وسط المشاكل والضيقات دى يا رب
سامجنى يا حبيبى على الاهانة اللى سببتهالك
سامحنى على كل جرح على كل مسمار دخلته فى ايدك
لاجل خاطر ام النور الطاهرة لتسامحنى وتغفرلى
وحبيبك الانبا بولا حبيبى والانبا مينا والانبا مكاريوس
ســـــــــــــــــــــــــامـــــــحــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــــى​


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2010)

*امييييييييييييين يارب*
*سامحنى لضعفى وسقوطى المتوالى*
*سامحنى انى بغلط وببنسى وعودى ليك *
*ساعدنى ومدلى ايدك*
*قومنى وانتشلنى من تراب الخطيه *

*ربنا يسندك حبيبى ويقرح قلبك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مايو 2010)

*امين
لتستقم يا رب هذة الصلاة ولتصعد كالبخور امامك 
صلاة روووعة حسيت كل كلمة فيها لانها خارجة من القلب بجد 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## king (13 مايو 2010)

سامحنى على كل جرح على كل مسمار دخلته فى ايدك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

امين

كلام مؤثر اوي 

وكلنا حقيقي محتاجين ان ربنا يسامحنا ويقربنا ليه اكتر واكتر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## بنت المسيح (13 مايو 2010)

*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا لكل من شارك بالرد
ربنا يبارككم
شكرااااااااااااااا يا
تويتى
راجعة ليسوع
king
روزى
وبنت يسوع​


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

انت بتقول ارجعوا الي ارجع اليكم طيب انا مش قادرة ارجع ليك ارجعلى انت ضمنى ليك احضنى ما تسبنيش اتوه وسط المشاكل والضيقات دى يا رب

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اختى للمشاركة الجميلة​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 مايو 2010)

سامحنا جميعا يارب

امين​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 مايو 2010)

امييييييييييييييييين
شكرا اختى للرد​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا للرد​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> انت بتقول ارجعوا الي ارجع اليكم طيب انا مش قادرة ارجع ليك ارجعلى انت ضمنى ليك احضنى ما تسبنيش


*صلاتك روعة اختي الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*آمين يا رب...*


----------

